# New York Officials Plead Guilty in Voter Fraud Case



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

New York Officials Plead Guilty in Voter Fraud Case



Four Dems are implicated in an alleged scheme 
to steal votes by forging unsuspecting voters' signatures


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Slap on the wrist


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Imagine if it showed that Obama didn't qualify for the primaries because of the forged signatures? 

...that would be pretty amazing. Not sure what would happen, but nonetheless, it would be incredible to see.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Why did I know this case involved Democrats before I even opened the thread?

---------- Post added at 02:11 ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 ----------



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Imagine if it showed that Obama didn't qualify for the primaries because of the forged signatures?
> 
> ...that would be pretty amazing. Not sure what would happen, but nonetheless, it would be incredible to see.


Richard Nixon could have been elected President in 1962 if he challenged the Illinois election results, which were totally manipulated through rampant voter fraud (dead people voting) to make sure Kennedy won, but Nixon decided that would tear the country apart, and let it pass.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

DEMS *D*oing *E*verything to *M*aniuplate *S*ystem


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow funny how you seem to have forgotten Florida and all the controversy surrounding GWB's win there during the presidential election. How the Republicans stole that election. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds like you have been hitting the KOOL AID again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

wwonka said:


> Wow funny how you seem to have forgotten Florida and all the controversy surrounding GWB's win there during the presidential election. How the Republicans stole that election.


Nice try; Nixon didn't contest the Illinois election, while Gore did in Florida.......AND LOST.

How about the hundreds of thousands of military absentee ballots that the Dems tried to get thrown out in 2000 and 2004? That's a proud legacy, huh?


----------

